# What is wallisii now?



## littlefrog (May 22, 2007)

I'm too lazy to figure this out myself, but I have some coming into bloom so I figure I might as well label them 'properly'. Or at least put both contenders on the tags.


----------



## smartie2000 (May 22, 2007)

I would leave the tags alone for wallisii to avoid confusion....
It is officially Phrag warscewiczianum


----------



## littlefrog (May 22, 2007)

Maybe I'll do a few each way to increase the species count in the greenhouse...


----------



## smartie2000 (May 22, 2007)

LOL..
I can't pronounce phrag war.....
So I'm just going to call my plants Phrag wallisii and Phrag popowii


----------



## NYEric (May 22, 2007)

All phrags will be henceforth known as besseae, red or green variety!


----------



## Roy (May 23, 2007)

Eric, any truth to the rumour that you are starting movement to have New York renamed to NEW Besseae?  :evil:


----------



## NYEric (May 23, 2007)

Doh! What a great idea!


----------



## e-spice (May 23, 2007)

smartie2000 said:


> I would leave the tags alone for wallisii to avoid confusion....
> It is officially Phrag warscewiczianum



Thanks for the info Smartie. Are you 100% sure about that? Phrag. wallisii and warscewiczianum look entirely different.

e-spice


----------



## kentuckiense (May 23, 2007)

e-spice said:


> Thanks for the info Smartie. Are you 100% sure about that? Phrag. wallisii and warscewiczianum look entirely different.
> 
> e-spice


According to Braem, the drawing that the description of P. warscewasahlkjsdfsjhianum is based off of actually depicts P. wallisii. Thus, wallisii changes names. Furthermore, there is no official description of the plants that were known as P. warscewiczianum, so he officially described them as P. popowii. Someone correct me if that's wrong.


----------



## slippertalker (May 23, 2007)

kentuckiense said:


> According to Braem, the drawing that the description of P. warscewasahlkjsdfsjhianum is based off of actually depicts P. wallisii. Thus, wallisii changes names. Furthermore, there is no official description of the plants that were known as P. warscewiczianum, so he officially described them as P. popowii. Someone correct me if that's wrong.



That sounds basically correct, although whether we all accept the new terminology is up to conjecture. The old usage has been in effect for quite a long time, and this just adds to the confusion. Only time will tell! Phrag.
warscewiczianum was also previously considered a variety of Phrag caudatum, hence dark colored Phrag Grande's. At this point Kew has accepted the change and the registration continuity is in shambles.


----------



## Ron-NY (May 23, 2007)

smartie2000 said:


> LOL..
> I can't pronounce phrag war.....
> So I'm just going to call my plants Phrag wallisii and Phrag popowii



We had a long thread on this years ago on the AOS forum. My understanding warscewiczianum is pronounced War-saw-witz-E-an-um (the first two syllables sound just like the capital of Poland)


----------



## Heather (May 23, 2007)

Ron-NY said:


> We had a long thread on this years ago on the AOS forum. My understanding warscewiczianum is pronounced War-saw-witz-E-an-um (the first two syllables sound just like the capital of Poland)



And at sof, and here and...how many other forums must suffer? oke:

(J/K ....sorta.)


----------

